# Donde conseguir transformadores en México



## Luis1342 (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola, buen dia foro,escribo este tema para preguntarles si hay algún forista de México D.F.  que me pueda orientar en donde puedo conseguir transformadores de 15/0/15 ó  18/0/10,con mas o menos unos 5A ,es para una etapa de Audio estereo.
cheque en la pagina de AG y vi que tenian unos de 24V,pero si es con derivación central entonces han de ser 12/0/12
¿hay algún lugar donde pueda conseguirlos aqui en el D.F.?
saludos que tengan buen fin de semana


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 17, 2009)

Hay un negocio que me gusta mucho para encargar transformadores... los hacen a la medida y tardan de 1 a 3 dias segun el numero de piezas que necesites, se llama Casa Perez y esta atras de plaza Meabe en la calle de Mesones casi llegando a Isabel la Catolica

Mesones esta paralela a Republica del Salvador y es donde venden todos los equipos de audio... Vas a reconocer la tienda por que es chiquita pintada de azul (amenos que la hayan repintado) y solo tiene transformadores de todo tipo en las vitrinas...


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 18, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hay un negocio que me gusta mucho para encargar transformadores... los hacen a la medida y tardan de 1 a 3 dias segun el numero de piezas que necesites, se llama Casa Perez y esta atras de plaza Meabe en la calle de Mesones casi llegando a Isabel la Catolica
> 
> Mesones esta paralela a Republica del Salvador y es donde venden todos los equipos de audio... Vas a reconocer la tienda por que es chiquita pintada de azul (amenos que la hayan repintado) y solo tiene transformadores de todo tipo en las vitrinas...



GRACIAS amigo chico3001 una duda,aproximadamente en cuanto andan para darme una idea,saludos,muchas gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 18, 2009)

Ni idea... pero el presupuesto te lo hacen en 5 minutos... solo llegas, das las caracteristicas, sacan su calculadora, aprietan unos botones y te dicen cuanto te sale y cuanto tiempo tardan en hacerlo.... la verdad son muy eficientes y rapidos...


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 18, 2009)

Puedo añadir otras empresas que conozco como RYS, Electrotecnia e Itesa, cuya especialidad es fabricación de transformadores..


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 18, 2009)

> Ni idea... pero el presupuesto te lo hacen en 5 minutos... solo llegas, das las caracteristicas, sacan su calculadora, aprietan unos botones y te dicen cuanto te sale y cuanto tiempo tardan en hacerlo.... la verdad son muy eficientes y rapidos...





> Puedo añadir otras empresas que conozco como RYS, Electrotecnia e Itesa, cuya especialidad es fabricación de transformadores..



Hola,muchas gracias por las sugerencias,habra que darse una vuelta haber que nos dicen,saludos,feliz domingo!


----------



## Luis1342 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hay un negocio que me gusta mucho para encargar transformadores... los hacen a la medida y tardan de 1 a 3 dias segun el numero de piezas que necesites, se llama Casa Perez y esta atras de plaza Meabe en la calle de Mesones casi llegando a Isabel la Catolica
> 
> Mesones esta paralela a Republica del Salvador y es donde venden todos los equipos de audio... Vas a reconocer la tienda por que es chiquita pintada de azul (amenos que la hayan repintado) y solo tiene transformadores de todo tipo en las vitrinas...



Hola,muchas gracias Chico3001,ayer fui en busqueda del servicio Perez y si lo haye,pregunté por el transformador y si lo tenian     ,así que pues de inmediato me lo lleve jeje  ,vaya que se ve que ahi hacen de varias medidas   

saludos!


----------



## PEBE (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo necesito un transformador para un radio-reloj sony que se quemo, pero el chiste es que este radio ya es un poco viejo (como de 1970),el transformador no tiene especificaciones y nos es de los comunes por que tiene muchos cables y no le envuentro logica. Lo que quiero saber es si llevo el transformador ¿creen que me lo puedan "copiar" o algo por el estilo?.Este radio es muy especial por que era de mi abuelo y lo quiero reparar y lo unico que tiene es que el transformador se quemo. Espero me puedan sar algunas ideas, gracias.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 1, 2010)

yo creo que si.. yo he bobinado alguno que otro transformador, y ya teniendo la muestra es mas facil rebobinarlo....
ademas no pierdes nada con ir a darte la vuelta...


----------



## PEBE (Mar 1, 2010)

A ok, es que de transformadores no se casi nada y este que comento no es de los normales de 2 o tres salidas, este tiene como 7. Y si tienes razon, voy a darme una vuelta ( a ver si lo encuentro), republica del Salvador la conozco como la punta de mi mano pero las otras calles casi no las transito pero en fin, gracias y un saludo.


----------



## digitronic (Ago 13, 2015)

Y Sánchez dijo:


> Puedo añadir otras empresas que conozco como RYS, Electrotecnia e Itesa, cuya especialidad es fabricación de transformadores..



Podías dar alguna información adicional como direcciones o teléfonos de estas empresas.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2015)

> Listado de proveedores


----------

